# حصـــرى (( اصنع متصفح انترنت خاص بك بنفسك )) ارجو من الجميع الدخول



## محمود010 (20 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته ​ 

الحمد لله رب العالمين​ 

والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين​ 

سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم​ 











​ 



اليوم نأتيكم بموضوع يتمنى الجميع ان يفعله ​ 

وهو​ 

كيفية عمل متصفح النت الخاص بى​ 

ارجو ان يستفيد الجميع ان شاء الله​ 

************
الشرح

هذا المشروع مصمم بواسطة برنامج VB.NET​ 


بعد فتح NewProject ​ 

نقوم بعمل الفورمة واضافة المكونات كما بالصورة​ 

* عدد 1 combobox​ 

* عدد 1 Webbrowser​ 

* عدد ( حسب ارادتك ) Buttons​ 

* عدد ( حسب ارادتك ) labels​ 

* عدد 2 Timers​ 

* عدد 1 Menustrip​ 

* عدد 1 Progressbar​ 

* عدد 1 Textbox​ 










​​




وهذه بعض الصور من البرنامج ( ولكن تم عمل تعديل بسيط عليها )



ملحوظة : قمت بتصميم الفورمة لكى تفتح بطريقة جمالية كما بالصورة




​





















​






​






​



لتحميل السورس كود


اضغط هنا
http://rapidshare.com/files/1281241...1601___1581____1586___1610___1586___1608_.rar​


ملحوووووظة هااااااااااامة :
تم تطوير البرنامج وتم اضافة البحث ولكن ام ارفع صور للجديد وسأرفعها قريبا ان شاء الله
أرجو ان يحوز على اعجابكم
أرجو حفظ حقوقى لأنى اقوم بتطويره لجهات خاصة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
**********
بصراحة انا مش عارف كنت احط الموضوع
فين
بس اعتقد ان ده المنتدى المناسب له
( الادارة الهندسية والمشاريع )​
​

​​


----------



## محمود010 (21 أغسطس 2008)

هو المشروع لم عجبكم ولا ايه ياجماعة ؟


----------



## حيدر البراك (23 أغسطس 2008)

مشروع رائع واتمنى لك مواصلة الابداع كمان وكمان


----------



## محمود010 (24 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على الرد ياأخى


----------



## مبرمج مبتدأ (24 أغسطس 2008)

*مشروع رائع*

:28: المشروع جميل ومشكور على جهودك . . ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## ضياء الدين مدنية (24 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا أخي العزيز 
ولكن نريد شرحا بالتفصيل كيف نفعل كل خطوة على حدة أي كيف نضيف أي شئ على الفورمة والشرح بالصور ليس كافيا والأهم من ذلك أنك أفترضت أن البرامج Vb.net عندنا 
والحقيقة أن أغلب الأعضاء ليس لديهم البرنامج لذلك عليك أن ترفع هذا البرنامج عن طريق مواقع الرفع وترفقه مع الموضوع الرئسي 
وشكرا أخي مرة أخرة


----------



## سمراء النيل (24 أغسطس 2008)

ومشكور على جهودك


----------



## abukhalid (26 أغسطس 2008)

thanks for your effort


----------



## شبكة المهندس المصر (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشروع رائع شكرا لك


----------



## eng.mai.o (17 أغسطس 2010)

جميل

و لكن نريد التفاصيل و ايضا الصور تكون ظاهرة

رمضان كريم


----------



## احمد_سلوم (19 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ولكن الصور غير ظاهره


----------



## محمود010 (11 يناير 2011)

اعتذر ياجماعة عن تأخرى فى الرد
سوف اقوم برفع الصور مرة أخرى سواء هنا او على مدونتى ان شاء الله


----------



## restaurant (8 مارس 2012)

Asics Coolidge Lo Shoes Black / white / brownhref="http://www.runningshoescenter.net/nike-forrest-gump-classic-cortez-nylon-09-mens-green-blue-running-shoes-p-624.html">



Nike Forrest Gump Classic Cortez Nylon 09 Mens Green Blue Running Shoesur joints are stiff. Your heart and lung used not to exhaustion. When people begin to do jogging, they hardly could persist if they do not have a good body. Consequently when you begin to run,Ubiq Mens Slippers, you feel your actions slow and clumsy. When your complete the jogging, your whole body will be in tiny pains. If your body condition is severe weakness, you should spend more time on doing jogging. In this way your body will recover healthy soon. No matter how the conditions of our bodies are we all have the chance to do exercise. It is also helpful to improve our health condition. If we are in poor health,Ecco Sandals, our body could function well through doing exercises. The process needs time to complete.Please trust me. I can assure that this goal is worthy for us to strive for. If you could insist on doing jogging several weeks,Havaianas World Cup Flip Flops, then you could run one or two miles at one time. After you doing running, you could feel refreshment. You will have more energy and enthusiasm than before.


----------



## ahmad kh (8 مارس 2012)

مشكووور


----------



## محمدعبدالمجيدعثمان (8 مارس 2012)

أرجو تقعيييل اللنكات لأنها مش ظاهره


----------



## محمود010 (20 مارس 2012)

مل يااشباب
والصور هارفعها قريبا ان شاء الله


----------

